# Motherboard, Video Card Combatibility????



## boydjrsd2000 (Jul 15, 2005)

How do I figure out if a motherboard is compatible with a viedo card I want to get?


Dell 8200, Pent 4 2.5


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

These are the specs for your computer. You have an AGP 4X slot which only supports 1.5 volts. That means that you can stick in any video card except an ancient AGP 1.0 card (AGP 1X or 2X). This page gives the detailed rules on AGP compatibility.

You have only a 250 watt power supply so you're going to have to be careful about putting powerful video cards into that computer. If you want to put in a fast video card you will probably have to get a new power supply. Unfortunately some Dells have non-standard power supplies so you may not be able to just stick in a plain old ATX supply. I'm not sure about your model but you'll need to check first before considering getting a new power supply.


----------



## boydjrsd2000 (Jul 15, 2005)

How do I check the power supply? I have a dell 8200.


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

You may have to contact Dell tech support in regards to replacing your power supply. Just ask them if a new off-the-shelf power supply will work in your machine. I'm sure they will try to sell you one but it will probably be very pricey. I would not recommend putting a new vid card in with your current 250W PSU.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

probably a good 6600GT videocard is good for your system but like the other post said, you will need to call dell and see if you need to replace the power supply. most likely you will need to but will dell computers, you cant just go put a power supply you got from a store.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm dealing with a Dell 8200 in another thread and it does accept a standard ATX power supply. But your motherboard may only have a 20 pin ATX connector and not have the extra 4 pin connector. That affects what kind of power supply you can add. You should probably take a look at this thread. Your existing power supply only delivers 14 amps on the 12 volt rail which isn't going to handle any high-end video cards. It might work with a 6600GT or it might not. You'd just have to try it and find out. If you go with a more powerful card then you're pretty much going to have to replace the power supply. And from the looks of your case, changing power supplies may require cutting some holes in your case or replacing it.


----------



## plug+play!lol (Jun 24, 2005)

*more video support*

I have a as rock P4 Dual 880 Pro motherboard 
with a pentium 4 prescott 3.0ghz,1mcache and 800fsb
and 1gb ddr 400mhz.

the mobo support says i can use the following video cards,

NVIDIA GeForce PCX5750 ASUS EN5750 x16 71.89 
2 NVIDIA GeForce PCX5750 MSI PCX 5750-TD128 x16 66.93 
3 NVIDIA GeForce PCX5900 ASUS Extreme N5900 x16 66.93 
4 NVIDIA GeForce 6200TC SPARKLE GeFORCE 6200TC x16 71.89 
5 NVIDIA GeForce 6200TC LEADTEK PX6200 TC/TDH x16 71.89 
6 NVIDIA GeForce 6200 ASUS EN6200 x16 71.89 
7 NVIDIA GeForce 6200 ASUS EN6200GE x16 71.89 
8 NVIDIA GeForce 6200 GIGABYTE GV-NX62128D x16 71.89 
9 NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT ALBATRON PC6600GT x16 71.89 
10 NVIDIA GeForce 6600 ASUS EN6600 x16 71.89 
11 NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GIGABYTE GV-NX66128D x16 66.93 
12 NVIDIA GeForce 6800GT ASUS EN6800GT x16 71.89 
13 NVIDIA GeForce 6800 ASUS EN6800 x16 71.89 
14 ATI Radeon X300 SE POWERCOLOR X300 SE x16 Catalyst 5.5 
15 ATI Radeon X600 XT ABIT X600XT x16 Catalyst 4.12 
16 ATI Radeon X600 XT ASUS EAX600XT/HTVD x16 Catalyst 5.5 
17 ATI Radeon X700 PRO ASUS EAX700PRO/TVD x16 Catalyst 5.5 
18 ATI Radeon X800 XL ASUS EAX800XL x16 Catalyst 5.5 
19 ATI Radeon X800 XT MSI X800XT x16 Catalyst 5.5 
20 ATI Radeon X850 XT GECUBE X850XT-VIVO x16 Catalyst 5.5

but the computer has been built on a budget for sound recording,,,
therefore i don't want to spend a lot of money on a video card.

i have an old 16 mb video card lying around(s3)(1996),
will i be able to use such an old card without problems or will my motherboard only support modern cards.

thanks.

(ps,not just a picky tramp,,,,,,i'm an unemployed student,lol)


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

If your S3 circa 1996 is an AGP card then it's not compatible with your AGP slot. The video card would be a 3.3 volt AGP card and your AGP slot doesn't accept them. If the S3 card is a PCI card then it should work properly. That motherboard uses the VIA PT880 Pro chipset which is an AGP chipset but it has a PCI-Express x16 slot bolted on. If you decide to use the PCI-Express slot I'd be very careful to follow their compatibility list. In fact you would probably be better off ignoring the PCI-Express slot and sticking with the AGP slot.


----------



## ely00736 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have my motherboard with the following specification :

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: P4M900T-M2
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 446MB RAM
Page File: 296MB used, 760MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

isplay Devices
---------------
Card name: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family
Manufacturer: S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.
Chip type: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3371&SUBSYS_19750908&REV_01
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: S3gIGP.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.0099 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
My question is, what maximum video card value in terms of gigabyte can I possibly use to make sure it will work on my motherboard type I am currently using?


----------

